# Best 23 Gauge Tool for the woodworking professional



## NBeener

At $275-ish, that's a fairly large step up from my Harbor Freight pin nailer (LOL!), but … it's nice to know where I can wind up … if … and when 

Good stuff. Thank you!


----------



## woodworm

Where did you find the price Niel?


----------



## NBeener

Masrol-

Right here …..

http://www.floydtool.com/cpb2350.htm

Very difficult to find sources, though.

[edit: probably in part because the manufacturer calls it the Cadex CPB23.50]


----------



## Sawdust4Blood

I have the 23.35 (difference being max pin length of 1 3/8" rather than 2" on the 23.50) and love it as well. The quality of workmanship on all the Cadex tools is almost artistic it is so good. I bought mine from Woodworkers Specialties in Canada (~$200) and they threw in 6000 pins and brads of various lengths. The 23.35 typically sells for about $100 less than the 23.50 and I just didn't see myself doing that much stuff were I'd need a 2" pin that wouldn't also need to be a larger diameter and I already had an 18 gauge brad gun. I primarily use pins since I mostly use them to mold moldings in place til the glue dries and they are all but invisible. I'd definitely do it again.


----------



## richgreer

Thanks for the review. I did not know there was such a thing as a 23 gauge brad.

One of the things I do not understand is the need for a pin nailer that can penetrate 2". In any pinning situation that I have ever been in, a 1" pin is sufficient. In my case, the pin nailer function is to secure a piece of trim in place while the glue sets up.


----------



## Brad_Nailor

Nikle makes a 23 ga pin/brad gun..1 9/16" is the max length fastener. Was well reviewed by Fine Woodworking-$144. Slight head brads have much better holding power than 23ga pins. Great review!


----------



## surfin2

When Fine Woodworking did there review they didn't include 23.50… 
I see it went up $5.00 It was $269


----------



## PCM

I was interested in a 23 gauge pin nailer that would shoot both headless and slightly headed pin nails longer than the 1" products offered at HD or Lowes. If you are unaware, not all pinners shoot the slighlty headed pins which are proported to have more holding power than the headless pins yet are not much more noticable. I searched the web and came across the Rotek brand which is claimed to be made by Cadex (one of the top brands). I bought it through Woodworking Specialties. I found excellent reviews of customer service from this company and I decided to call them. I spoke to Bob who was quite knowledgeable and he told me the Rotek was made in the same factory as the Cadex, shared many parts with it and was sold by the Cadex distributor. I decided to take a chance since the Rotek Model sold for about $130 and the comparable Cadex cost about $180. The pros of this unit. First, it shoots both headless and slightly headed pins and properly sets even the 1-3/8" slightly below the surface. Second, it feels like a high quality tool with an extremely smooth working magazine (much nicer than the PC or Boschtik pin nailers) Third, unlike many pin nailers it comes with two soft plastic nose removable pieces which eliminate bruising of the wood. Fourth, it is light weight and has very good balance. Finally, the magazine automatically adjusts to fit each length of pin. The cons are minor. It comes with a blown plastic case that appears to be generic and not specific to the tool. And to be really trivial, the Rotek name is attached to the tool with stickers which do not adhere well and have already fallen off. I have used this pinner for the last few weeks to attach trim work to some book cases I am making and thus far I am very pleased with its performance.


----------



## 2007rusty

has anyone used this tool for interior trim


----------



## Dustin

What's the difference between this and the Grex 2" 23 ga pin nailer other than it does brads? It looks like it's built almost exactly the same.


----------



## gvales

Here is you 23ga headed/no head pinner from Cadex/Grex rebadged to fasco. It is the 1/2 to 2" version that takes the best of both worlds from grex and cadex minus the blower. All for under $200!

http://www.amazon.com/Fasco-F23C-A64-50PB-23-Gauge-Headless/dp/B0037UZOM4/ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1352858109&sr=1-1&keywords=fasco

It is here for $166 if you feel that this is a reputable seller.

http://www.floydtool.com/f23ca6450pb.htm

Also believe nikle and rotek has a similar pinner that they slap their badge on for and greatly reduced price from grex!


----------

